# Africa film ready for client presentation



## sanj (Jun 11, 2022)

Friends. Here is the film I made. Some may remember me taking your advice for the trip. Before I present to the client, I request any suggestions that you may have to improve it. Or do you like it just the way it is? THANK YOU. Please, I need your comments. 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/13sZsL-s0DM2jTwfhzdHJhq7jv9waY9SH/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Jethro (Jun 11, 2022)

Wow, Sanjay - that's very impressive and well done! The lion shots were particularly wonderful. I don't feel qualified to make too many comments, but a couple (from a video rank amateur):

Some of the cuts between animal shots (say 1.04 - 1.11) seem to me a little 'harsh'. Most other cuts are faded in. I get that you're probably trying to increase the pace (along with the music), and there is a similar sequence late as well, but I noticed it not in a good way.


There is a lovely idyllic scene (1.53) with a waiter pouring a couple some wine outside the lodge - unfortunately the cap is firmly on the wine bottle! And I'm thinking there's absolutely nothing you can do about that now short of hours of frame-by-frame editing ...
But, I think you're about to have some very happy clients.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 11, 2022)

Very nice @sanj. 

I would make the same first comment as @Jethro, some of the takes are a little short and abrupt; I’m just beginning to see what it is then it cuts to next scene, this makes some of it feel a little rushed or pacey. Another couple of seconds here would be an improvement IMO. Overall though, splendid. 
(I didn’t notice the corked bottle !)


----------



## sanj (Jun 11, 2022)

Jethro said:


> Wow, Sanjay - that's very impressive and well done! The lion shots were particularly wonderful. I don't feel qualified to make too many comments, but a couple (from a video rank amateur):
> 
> Some of the cuts between animal shots (say 1.04 - 1.11) seem to me a little 'harsh'. Most other cuts are faded in. I get that you're probably trying to increase the pace (along with the music), and there is a similar sequence late as well, but I noticed it not in a good way.
> 
> ...


You have sharp eyes!!!!! I have seen the film 1000 times, the editor even more. The music guy, the colourist. We ALL missed that. Wow. Thank you. I checked the rushes, this was the rehearsal take. The actual take does not look as good, and I have run out of money to grade the not so good actual take. Will live with this because except for you, dear Jethro, no one notices it.  I will wait and see if there are any other comments regarding the 'harsh' cuts and maybe the slow it down. To me (and that means nothing as my mind is numb by now), these cuts seems ok. THANK YOU


----------



## sanj (Jun 11, 2022)

Sporgon said:


> Very nice @sanj.
> 
> I would make the same first comment as @Jethro, some of the takes are a little short and abrupt; I’m just beginning to see what it is then it cuts to next scene, this makes some of it feel a little rushed or pacey. Another couple of seconds here would be an improvement IMO. Overall though, splendid.
> (I didn’t notice the corked bottle !)


OK, thank you Sporgon. You are the second one to say this. I will now have to consider slowing it down.


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 11, 2022)

Stunning animal sequences, indeed, longer ones would even be better.
What the Frenchman in me can never pardon, is the uncorked wine bottle 
But, apart from these minor details: excellent work, I'm deeply impressed!


----------



## sanj (Jun 11, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Stunning animal sequences, indeed, longer ones would even be better.
> What the Frenchman in me can never pardon, is the uncorked wine bottle
> But, apart from these minor details: excellent work, I'm deeply impressed!


Thank you so so much! Could you notice the uncorked bottle easily or saw it after reading the comments?


----------



## sanj (Jun 11, 2022)

I cant unsee it now. Damn.


----------



## jd7 (Jun 11, 2022)

sanj said:


> Friends. Here is the film I made. Some may remember me taking your advice for the trip. Before I present to the client, I request any suggestions that you may have to improve it. Or do you like it just the way it is? THANK YOU. Please, I need your comments.
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/13sZsL-s0DM2jTwfhzdHJhq7jv9waY9SH/view?usp=sharing


Some great imagery there Sanj! Looks great. But i do agree with the others saying that a number of the sequences felt too short and abrupt. I want to see enough to decide if this is a place i want to visit, but for a number of sequences i felt like I'd barely seen enough to work out what I was looking at when it cut to another sequence. That's just my 2 cents as a random viewer though, I'm certainly no film maker! And as i said, there is a lot of fantastic imagery there.

I hope we will get to see some of your still photography from the trip at some point, and also hear how you got on with the Canon and Sony gear you took with you.


----------



## sanj (Jun 11, 2022)

jd7 said:


> Some great imagery there Sanj! Looks great. But i do agree with the others saying that a number of the sequences felt too short and abrupt. I want to see enough to decide if this is a place i want to visit, but for a number of sequences i felt like I'd barely seen enough to work out what I was looking at when it cut to another sequence. That's just my 2 cents as a random viewer though, I'm certainly no film maker! And as i said, there is a lot of fantastic imagery there.
> 
> I hope we will get to see some of your still photography from the trip at some point, and also hear how you got on with the Canon and Sony gear you took with you.


Dear JD. Thank you. I can immediately reply about Sony and Canon. It is simple: I have no interest in Sony anymore. The colours of Canon look way better.


----------



## sanj (Jun 11, 2022)

Some shots are fast to keep a fast pace going. Some are fast as that is the only useable portion of the shot. :-(


----------



## unfocused (Jun 11, 2022)

It is great. Beautiful. No one will say “I’m not going there because the wine bottle was uncorked.”

Sorry but I have the opposite reaction of some here. The cuts are fine and not too abrupt. I’ve commissioned a fair amount of ads in my time and I would be just a little concerned about the length. This is the version I would show the clients, but I would also be prepared to offer a shorter cut. We live in a short attention span world and getting customers to sit through three minutes can be tough.

Thinking more about this I would recommend getting the name of the lodge and relevant info onscreen at the front end as well as the back so if people drop out after a minute they still see the lodge name and website.


----------



## sanj (Jun 11, 2022)

unfocused said:


> It is great. Beautiful. No one will say “I’m not going there because the wine bottle was uncorked.”
> 
> Sorry but IHA e the opposite reaction of some here. The cuts are fine and not too abrupt. Ive


Sort of a relief to hear about the cuts. The bigger issue, to me, is the corked bottle. It reflects very poorly on me. I am in talks with the editor to see our options.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Jun 11, 2022)

Old stills photog here so comments are those of video consumer, not producer... Excellent work, great teaser for your client. I'm sure they will be pleased. I read the comments and then watched. Quick cuts didn't bother me - seemed consistent with desired pace and commonly used in many commercials today. I did not notice the uncorked wine bottle on first viewing, had to watch a second time to see it. Of course now I can't unsee it. Animal shots are fantastic but I would like to have learned more about the facility -- oh wait, that's the whole point of the video isn't it!


----------



## Click (Jun 11, 2022)

Stunning animal sequences. Very well done, Sanjay.


----------



## jd7 (Jun 11, 2022)

sanj said:


> Sort of a relief to hear about the cuts. The bigger issue, to me, is the corked bottle. It reflects very poorly on me. I am in talks with the editor to see our options.


Well, Game of Thrones can go to air with a coffee cup sitting on a table, so you are far from the only one with something not fitting quite right  Sell it to the client as something which will get people's attention if they notice! All publicity is good publicity, right?  As someone else has already said, i can't imagine anyone choosing not to go there just because of the corked bottle


----------



## jd7 (Jun 11, 2022)

sanj said:


> Dear JD. Thank you. I can immediately reply about Sony and Canon. It is simple: I have no interest in Sony anymore. The colours of Canon look way better.


Interesting! Are you talking about colour in video specifically, or do you feel the same about photographs as well?


----------



## sanj (Jun 11, 2022)

unfocused said:


> It is great. Beautiful. No one will say “I’m not going there because the wine bottle was uncorked.”
> 
> Sorry but I have the opposite reaction of some here. The cuts are fine and not too abrupt. I’ve commissioned a fair amount of ads in my time and I would be just a little concerned about the length. This is the version I would show the clients, but I would also be prepared to offer a shorter cut. We live in a short attention span world and getting customers to sit through three minutes can be tough.
> 
> Thinking more about this I would recommend getting the name of the lodge and relevant info onscreen at the front end as well as the back so if people drop out after a minute they still see the lodge name and website.


There is a slate. Is that not coming across? Should it be larger? It will be on their website. So it seems viewers will already know what they are watching. I must think of other ways also, you are right. Yes, the client has been insisting on a short film.


----------



## sanj (Jun 11, 2022)

jd7 said:


> Interesting! Are you talking about colour in video specifically, or do you feel the same about photographs as well?


More on the video side.


jd7 said:


> Well, Game of Thrones can go to air with a coffee cup sitting on a table, so you are far from the only one with something not fitting quite right  Sell it to the client as something which will get people's attention if they notice! All publicity is good publicity, right?  As someone else has already said, i can't imagine anyone choosing not to go there just because of the corked bottle


Hahahaha. Yes.


----------



## sanj (Jun 11, 2022)

old-pr-pix said:


> Old stills photog here so comments are those of video consumer, not producer... Excellent work, great teaser for your client. I'm sure they will be pleased. I read the comments and then watched. Quick cuts didn't bother me - seemed consistent with desired pace and commonly used in many commercials today. I did not notice the uncorked wine bottle on first viewing, had to watch a second time to see it. Of course now I can't unsee it. Animal shots are fantastic but I would like to have learned more about the facility -- oh wait, that's the whole point of the video isn't it!


I want to show more about the facility, but the client keeps insisting on making it a 'not in your face' piece. And wants it shorter and shorter.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 11, 2022)

sanj said:


> Sort of a relief to hear about the cuts. The bigger issue, to me, is the corked bottle. It reflects very poorly on me. I am in talks with the editor to see our options.


Sanj, please read my full comments. I accidentally posted midway through composing. Sorry.


----------



## sanj (Jun 11, 2022)

unfocused said:


> Sanj, please read my full comments. I accidentally posted midway through composing. Sorry.


Yes sir.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 11, 2022)

Okay. My apologies for the rather disjointed comments. I should have taken more time. 

1) You are correct. Since it will be on their website, people will already know the contact information. 
2) I think the slate at the beginning doesn't read well in a vertical format like that. I first watched this on my iPhone (which unfortunately is how most people will see it) and it was hard to see. I would recommend reformatting that opening slate to horizontal like the rest of the film. I don't think the vertical gets you anything. And I would still include the website address at the bottom of the opening slate, just in case they want to use this somewhere other than on their website. 
3) If the wine bottle bothers you, take it out. It's not integral to the story and you probably need to cut something anyway.
4) The message (I think) is "We are a lodge that is in sync with nature and with the people. We offer a curated experience provided by people who are of the land and love the land." That's the main message, as far as the lodges themselves, you just need to show enough so people can see what they look like. If you need to cut and the client is willing to cut more the lodge scenes, I'd do it. It's a rare client that says, "cut my product and focus on the message." Usually, clients are saying, "But, you aren't showing enough of our product." 
5) I think it builds nicely at the end with the increased pace of the cuts and the increased drama. 
6) You know this way better than I do, but I might try to do a really, really shortened cut (1:30 for example) just to see how much can be taken out without losing the message. That will help you sort out what absolutely has to be in there. 
7) Chances are, you may need to offer cuts of :30 or so, that can be used for social media, so think about that.

Having said all that, frankly, if you presented it to the client exactly the way it is, they would be thrilled. It's beautiful and I would definitely look into staying there if I was planning an Africa trip. Don't overthink it and don't take us too seriously, you know better than we do.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Jun 11, 2022)

Agree w/unfocused about #7 - client may ultimately want video packaged in 30 and 60 second clips for distribution to other media but if that wasn't part of your original contract it should be a separate project. You can't be expected to edit forever.


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 11, 2022)

sanj said:


> Thank you so so much! Could you notice the uncorked bottle easily or saw it after reading the comments?


Before, I'm French! (Del Paso is a pseudo, whenever my wife asked about the name of a singer, writer etc. and I didn't know, my answer was invariably "Del Paso"... )


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 11, 2022)

Let me just repeat myself: the animal sequences are superb! (can't stop watching the video!)
Well done, Sanj!


----------



## stevelee (Jun 11, 2022)

That’s beautiful. I thought the pacing was fine.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 12, 2022)

The overall impression is stunning. Well done Sanj, I am sure your clients will love it.


----------



## sanj (Jun 14, 2022)

Thank you all for the kind comments. The client may reply today. Let's see what they say. I will update it here.


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 14, 2022)

sanj said:


> Thank you all for the kind comments. The client may reply today. Let's see what they say. I will update it here.


I already know what the client will say:


----------



## sanj (Jun 16, 2022)

CLIENT: Got feedback in. Is the color correction fully done? Can it be worked on?
ME: Please tell me which shots you think need better colour correction? You can take photos and send me on WhatsApp. 
Is the edit approved? 

Above is the story so far.


----------



## Click (Jun 16, 2022)

Send your client a new monitor.


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 16, 2022)

Click said:


> Send your client a new monitor.


+ 1


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 16, 2022)

sanj said:


> CLIENT: Got feedback in. Is the color correction fully done? Can it be worked on?
> ME: Please tell me which shots you think need better colour correction? You can take photos and send me on WhatsApp.
> Is the edit approved?
> 
> Above is the story so far.


Is your client perhaps color-blind?


----------



## sanj (Jun 18, 2022)

I am feeling cornered:
CLIENT: The entire video needs colour correction. I have seen it on multiple devices. 
ME: OK. Thanks. do find it faded? Or too dark? I checked ELEWANA Instagram and other videos. It seems like you all prefer a ‘faded’ grade. Subdued colours. Is that how you want me to grade this? Or something else? Do let me know as I want to be prepared before I go to the studio. 
CLIENT: We prefer a sharp clear grade. Avoid lighting effects, colourisation and B&W. East Africa does not need filters.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 18, 2022)

sanj said:


> I am feeling cornered:
> CLIENT: The entire video needs colour correction. I have seen it on multiple devices.
> ME: OK. Thanks. do find it faded? Or too dark? I checked ELEWANA Instagram and other videos. It seems like you all prefer a ‘faded’ grade. Subdued colours. Is that how you want me to grade this? Or something else? Do let me know as I want to be prepared before I go to the studio.
> CLIENT: We prefer a sharp clear grade. Avoid lighting effects, colourisation and B&W. East Africa does not need filters.


Oh boy. I don't have any idea what they are talking about.

The only thing I can think of is the website photos seem to be hitting the saturation and vibrance pretty heavily. So much so that on some of the pictures there appears to be some fringing visible on the edges. It's not excessive, but it's just on the edge of excessive. They are saying East Africa does not need filters, but their website pictures are telling a different story. Your film has a very natural, pleasing look to it. But, I almost feel they might want to up the colors to 11. But, I really don't know, as they are being way too vague.

If you flip back and forth between the website and your film, the difference I see is the heavy saturation on their website pictures as opposed to the more natural colors in the film.


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 18, 2022)

Maybe offer your client a desaturated version, and see if this satisfies him.
(Even though I do not see the need for it). Anyway, ask him to get more specific in his criticism!


----------



## unfocused (Jun 18, 2022)

I have a suspicion (based on their website) that desaturation isn't what they want. The problem is that the client seems to know just enough to be dangerous. They are using color grading like it is a specific term for some effect, when it is just a generic term for the process, so it is hard to read their minds and see what they want. Maybe ask them if the colors need to pop a little more or if they feel the colors are too intense. At least that way, you will have an idea of what direction to go.


----------



## sanj (Jun 24, 2022)

Update: The client has not responded to any of my calls, texts or emails. I basically want to know what they mean by 'better grade'. I have requested one of the lodge managers to 'mediate'. This lodge manager is a hobbyist photographer. Hopefully, he can resolve this.


----------



## Click (Jun 24, 2022)

Nice client.


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 24, 2022)

I'm afraid you could soon need a lawyer, since, if your client doesn't react, he might also be unwilling to pay the bill.


----------



## sanj (Aug 5, 2022)

Finally, the client sent me this: 
"Thank you for your email.
Unfortunately, after sharing the video with our branding consultants, we will not be publishing this and request that if you do so, the Elewana logo and property logos are removed.
They did however mention that there are some great shots captured, if we can get the raw files for that we can if these can be of any use to us."


----------



## sanj (Aug 5, 2022)

Heartbroken, I asked her what had happened. Her reply: "The feedback that I received is that the editing of the video is not up to our standards, the voiceover does not feel natural in the video and doesn't flow smoothly." 
And in another email: SHE WILL NOT PAY ME.


----------



## jd7 (Aug 5, 2022)

sanj said:


> Heartbroken, I asked her what had happened. Her reply: "The feedback that I received is that the editing of the video is not up to our standards, the voiceover does not feel natural in the video and doesn't flow smoothly."
> And in another email: SHE WILL NOT PAY ME.


I'm very sorry to hear that Sanj. I hope you can find a way forward, but I suspect if you do it will need to involve a lawyer. Whatever you do, make sure you think it all through carefully and have a clear plan in your mind before you do anything.

I am sure I don't need to say it, but I wouldn't be giving them any of your raw images, at least unless and until you have been paid.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 5, 2022)

What a bunch of bull. Very unethical and unprofessional. They never offered any clear guidance on what they disliked but just wanted an excuse to drop the project. I will never stay at one of their lodges.


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 5, 2022)

Sad to read this, even more after having loved your video.
Their reaction is disgusting. Period!


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 5, 2022)

This is bullish!t, anybody that works in media, and video especially, knows full well the edit is close to irrelevant. The footage can be re-edited to anything they want and they know that which is why they are asking for the RAW footage.

The feedback is also complete bullish!t. Sanj needs to talk to their branding consultants to get actual useful feedback from them and then re-edit to their specifications. I can't believe the company never put Sanj in touch with the branding consultants before this point!

Get the branding consultants details, ask them who their editor is and specifically the technical issues with the delivered short, hire their approved editor for a re-edit, $2,000, everybody is happy.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 6, 2022)

privatebydesign said:


> This is bullish!t, anybody that works in media, and video especially, knows full well the edit is close to irrelevant. The footage can be re-edited to anything they want and they know that which is why they are asking for the RAW footage.
> 
> The feedback is also complete bullish!t. Sanj needs to talk to their branding consultants to get actual useful feedback from them and then re-edit to their specifications. I can't believe the company never put Sanj in touch with the branding consultants before this point!
> 
> Get the branding consultants details, ask them who their editor is and specifically the technical issues with the delivered short, hire their approved editor for a re-edit, $2,000, everybody is happy.


A good recommendation if he were dealing with a legitimate client. Unfortunately it feels like there is something else going on and the client simply wants out of the contract. I don’t think there is anything Sanj can do to salvage this as the client isn’t being honest about the real reasons.


----------



## sanj (Aug 6, 2022)

Thank you so much for your support. I am going to fight this. WILL FIGHT.


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 6, 2022)

sanj said:


> Thank you so much for your support. I am going to fight this. WILL FIGHT.


No matter what you do, keep the Raw files until matters are settled to YOUR full satisfaction!
Wish you good luck!


----------



## sanj (Aug 7, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> No matter what you do, keep the Raw files until matters are settled to YOUR full satisfaction!
> Wish you good luck!


Thank you!


----------



## Hector1970 (Aug 7, 2022)

I just watched the video and hadn't seem the comments. I thought it was excellent. I've been to Tanzania and Kenya in the past and I thought the video really envoked the beauty and spirit of Africa. I did very budget trips so maybe hold a chip against these luxury hotels on the reserves but I think the video made them extremely attractive. I thought the editing and cutting was excellent. Very polished. Sorry you are having such trouble with it as you can see the effort your put in. It takes alot of effort to get those types of shots in the right lighting conditions. They just don't want to pay, maybe financials are tight. It's not a reflection on your work.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 22, 2022)

Yes, it was a good video. Whatever the issue is, I find it hard to believe it cannot be fixed with editing (and as has been pointed out, there's good reason to believe the customer thief thinks this too).


----------



## sanj (Aug 24, 2022)

Dear friends and well-wishers. Finally, I am getting paid. My payment is 10 days of lodging at their hotel. But they will not put the video on their website as they consider it substandard. I thought I will let you all know. Bittersweet ending.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 24, 2022)

sanj said:


> Dear friends and well-wishers. Finally, I am getting paid. My payment is 10 days of lodging at their hotel. But they will not put the video on their website as they consider it substandard. I thought I will let you all know. Bittersweet ending.


I hope it was a very expensive hotel!


----------



## sanj (Aug 24, 2022)

AlanF said:


> I hope it was a very expensive hotel!


hahahha. RIGHT


----------



## Click (Aug 24, 2022)

AlanF said:


> I hope it was a very expensive hotel!









....And all meals should be included!


----------



## sanj (Aug 25, 2022)

Click said:


> ....And all meals should be included!


They are. Yep! Safari lodges generally include it.


----------



## becceric (Aug 26, 2022)

sanj said:


> They are. Yep! Safari lodges generally include it.


With my preoccupation regarding body weight this is difficult to say, but I hope you eat enough to gain 10 pounds.


----------



## sanj (Aug 27, 2022)

becceric said:


> With my preoccupation regarding body weight this is difficult to say, but I hope you eat enough to gain 10 pounds.


Hahahaa. Ok! Will do. LOL.


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2022)

Enjoy your stay.


----------

